# Kindle will not register



## staino

Hi

I have just received my wifi only kindle.

I have joined my wifi network and can browse the web on the kindle. However when I go to register the kindle i receive an error
"Your kindle is unable to connect at this time. Please make sure you are within wireless range and try again. If the problem persists please restart your kindle....."

I know my wireless works as I can browse the web on the kindle. I have restarted the kindle several times but get the same error. I also did a factory reset but same error. Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks

Regards


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If you're trying to register via the Kindle -- by clicking 'register' and entering your account credentials -- you might try doing it via the computer instead. Log on at your computer and enter the Kindle S/N which is readily available via settings. First, though, I'd check to see whether it might already be registered. . . .if it is, you can't register the same one again, or register it to a different account. . . .

When you go to settings does the first option say *register* or *deregister*.

If it says *register*, it is not currently linked to any Amazon account. Clicking will connect and bring up the fields you need to fill in to do so.

If it says *deregister*, it is currently registered to some account and by clicking you're telling it you want it not to be registered.

That seems a little confusing but makes sense if you think of it as 'click on what the word says to do to do it'.

I only mention this, because most Kindles arrive already registered to the account through which they were bought. They can be given as gifts, too, in which case they come unregistered. If it did come unregistered, this is the way to register it via the Kindle -- you don't do it via the browser, exactly, though clicking the link brings you to Amazon.

It is also possible that there was a hiccup in the Amazon system at the time that you tried to do it. . . .


----------



## staino

Hi

Thanks for the reply. When I try to register using my kindle account via the website, i receive an error stating to contact support.

Just been on the phone with them for 40mins and still no resolution. They have escalated to their developer support team to see if they can fix this problem. I guess I just have to wait and see what they come up with.

Regards


----------



## jollyjokerpansy

I also am having this same error when I try to get registered on my new laptop.  The support guy was actually really nice and spoke english (yeah).
Despite right clicking on the Kindle reader-->properties and checking "run this program as administrator", still got teh message "Can not connect at this time".  Funny thing is that I could deregister and register my xp pc.  I asked him to google this problem and see what I was seeing; 3k hits on  kindle cannot connect at this time" which brought me to you so he brought it up with his manager.  Hopefully something will come of this.

Mindy


----------



## Embelton

Pardon my ignorance but... Where in the 'Manage my Kindle' page do you enter in new devices? I can't find the link.

I've been trying to register my new paperwhite for a few days. It just comes back with 'Internal error' every time. Web access is fine. I've tried 3 different wireless networks but it's the same each time. I can log into my Amazon account on a PC without trouble.

My old Kindle keyboard shows up in my list but I can't see where to add my paperwhite to the list.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Embelton,

welcome to KindleBoards! Let's see if we can get you going!

You register your Kindle from the device. It sounds like that's when you get the "Internal error?" And you're able to get connected via the wireless network, you just can't register the device?

First, I'd try doing a restart. You can do it from the menu on the Paperwhite. 
Menu > Settings > Menu > Restart.

If that doesn't work (and it frequently clears up problems), I'd try a factory reset as it doesn't sound like you have any data on it yet. 
Menu > Settings > Menu > Reset Device

If that doesn't work, it's time to call Kindle CS:

Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.)

Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## Embelton

Yeah... I'd been through all of that. I finally was requested by Amazon for a chat and they put me on to a very polite person who did their best but still couldn't make it happen. Amazon wanted to set up a replacement but I heard that there was a 6 week waiting list now for paperwhite and I didn't want to do that unless it was absolutely necessary. Eventually, they tried pre-registering into my Amazon account and that's when I realised that the serial number in my Amazon sales records and that of my device didn't match. Amazon updated my sales record with the serial I actually have and everything now works perfectly.

I did use Borderlinx (freight forwarder) and my parcel had been opened so it seem like whoever did the postal inspections put the wrong kindle back in the wrong box. That means that there's someone else out there with exactly the same issue. Hence, I thought I'd better post my solution here.

All this took about 2 hours and Amazon were very polite and helpful the entire time, even though I wouldn't let them give up and arrange a replacement.

It seems though that Amazon will only let you register a device you are supposed to own. I'm not sure what that means for resale or 2nd hand purchases.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Embelton said:


> .
> 
> It seems though that Amazon will only let you register a device you are supposed to own. I'm not sure what that means for resale or 2nd hand purchases.


I don't think that's the case but it's what you said. . . .they thought the kindle you were trying to register had THIS serial number when really it had THAT one. So it just wasn't going to work. Once you told them what the true S/N on the device was, the problem went away.

When you sell or give away a Kindle you de-register and then it's a S/N that's not associated with ANY account. When the new person registers it there's no problem. In your case, I'm guessing the S/N was erroneously associated already with another account -- someone who may not yet have tried to formally register, or who also had a problem but didn't pursue it as you did.

There used to be a way to go online to Amazon and register by entering the S/N of the device. . . . .but I'm not seeing that any longer. If that option was still there it would have simplified things for you. But now it seems the only way to register is via the device. I'm not sure why the change; I'd guess security issues.


----------



## Morf

Ann in Arlington said:


> There used to be a way to go online to Amazon and register by entering the S/N of the device. . . . .but I'm not seeing that any longer. If that option was still there it would have simplified things for you. But now it seems the only way to register is via the device. I'm not sure why the change; I'd guess security issues.


Yes, I can imagine the problems you could cause if you went online and randomly entered Kindle serial numbers and eventually got one that was valid - I guess that person's Kindle would be registered to your account instead which might annoy them a little.

Registering from the device is more sensible.


----------

